# New to this forum



## Pedalsnostalgia (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi All, I have been collecting bicycles since the mid 90s. I'm sure like many of you what got me started was the search for my CHILD HOOD bicycle. I like all vintage bicycles but most of my interest is in middle weights  of the 50s and 60s and Schwinn is my favorite but I would love to have a nice early Sears Spaceliner. Here is pictures of a 1960 Schwinn Jaguar from my collection. I got it from the original owner and he had a Sturmey Archer 3 speed with internal brake installed at perches. It has never had a rear caliper brake on it. I did add a few goodies like NOS Panther dual head lights, NOS baseball diamond Schwinn shifter, Vintage cable wrap and other odds and ends. Its all original paint.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Dec 31, 2009)

*Welcome Here!!*

Welcome, here. I believe you will find your time here very informative, and fun, as I have already!! Very nice Jag, too!

Jim.


----------



## vintagemore2000 (Dec 31, 2009)

Pedalsnostalgia said:


> Hi All, I have been collecting bicycles since the mid 90s. I'm sure like many of you what got me started was the search for my CHILD HOOD bicycle. I like all vintage bicycles but most of my interest is in middle weights  of the 50s and 60s and Schwinn is my favorite but I would love to have a nice early Sears Spaceliner. Here is pictures of a 1960 Schwinn Jaguar from my collection. I got it from the original owner and he had a Sturmey Archer 3 speed with internal brake installed at perches. It has never had a rear caliper brake on it. I did add a few goodies like NOS Panther dual head lights, NOS baseball diamond Schwinn shifter, Vintage cable wrap and other odds and ends. Its all original paint.



 picture #2 vintage christmas tree, vintage gifts under the tree, vintage gas pump way cool!!,vintage table top radio. and vintage schwinn jag, man that's too too cool!!!!


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 31, 2009)

nice ride. red is my favorite color.
welcome to the forum.


----------



## jwm (Jan 2, 2010)

Very cool Jag, and damn is it in fine shape! It seems there are several Jaguar owners in the group here. I've just been out riding mine. Great start to 2010.

JWM


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Jan 6, 2010)

*More Jaguars*

Here are some more of my Jaguar collection, One 1963 and the rest are 1960. All are original paint


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 6, 2010)

nice collection of jags.
you sure like streamers.
i dig that cable wrap.
is the chrome springer original ?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice looking fleet! My first vintage bike is a 56 Corvette that I bought for $2.50 in 1980, and I still have it! (One of these days I'll get it put back together!)


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Jan 7, 2010)

pedal alley said:


> nice collection of jags.
> you sure like streamers.
> i dig that cable wrap.
> is the chrome springer original ?




Yes the Chrome springer is original. 1963 64 Jaguars all had chrome springers.


----------



## jwm (Jan 7, 2010)

Way cool. How's your luck with the shifters? I've mentioned that the one on mine is touchy. Do they all have the "Made in Austria" three- speeds?

JWM


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Jan 7, 2010)

jwm said:


> Way cool. How's your luck with the shifters? I've mentioned that the one on mine is touchy. Do they all have the "Made in Austria" three- speeds?
> 
> JWM




The blue and green are the Austrian hubs the Coppertone is a two speed kick back. The shifters do need a little fiddling to get them just right but when dialed in shift nice.


----------



## middleman (Feb 24, 2010)

It's great to see your collection growing, Jeff!


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (May 6, 2010)

*Corvette*

Thanks for the nice comments Guys. Here is some more Schwinn eye candy to check out. This is my Schwinn Corvette Collection. 1959 very rare White Corvette W/manual two speed, 1961 Black Corvette with SA three speed, 1961 Radiant Blue Corvette with 5 speeds. All the Corvettes have original paint, screens and decals. Jeff


----------



## sch_vette (May 6, 2010)

*New to this forum as well...*

Hey Jeff - Glad to see you came over as well. Seems to be alot we can do to our profiles.  I like that. Check mine out. 

Duane

Keepin whats old, new.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (May 6, 2010)

*Welcome, sch_vette!!*

Welcome over here,sch_vette. You'll find out that things are more laid back,over here, and you are more free to speak your mind W/O fear of getting yourself banned, or censored, as long as the language is not blatantly obscene. Check out the"Break Room", while you're here!

Jim.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (May 6, 2010)

sch_vette said:


> Hey Jeff - Glad to see you came over as well. Seems to be alot we can do to our profiles.  I like that. Check mine out.
> 
> Duane
> 
> Keepin whats old, new.




Very Cool and welcome Duane. , Thanks for sending pictures of your Panther II. Very Nice


----------



## OptimusJay (May 7, 2010)

I am newly signed up on this forum as well.  I see alot of familiar faces (Avatars).  Just figuring my way around this forum but so far I like what I see.

Jay


----------



## sch_vette (May 7, 2010)

*Welcome Jay!!*

Let the fun begin!! 

Get some of those awesome Schwinn pics posted!

Duane

Keeping whats old, new


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (May 7, 2010)

Hey, Welcome Jay.  This is a great place to show off your best middle weights and even nasty, greasy, rusty bikes. . Here is some pictures of my American Collection, The red are 1963 made the same month. The black and blue are 1964. All original paint ( Except for the spring fork )  and 26" W/ Bendix two speed kick backs.  Jeff


----------



## Schwinndemonium (May 7, 2010)

*Welcome, Jay!  I think you'll like it here, too.*



OptimusJay said:


> I am newly signed up on this forum as well.  I see alot of familiar faces (Avatars).  Just figuring my way around this forum but so far I like what I see.
> 
> Jay



Welcome!
We can continue over here like nothing ever happened over at  the Schwinn forum.

Remember; you can post pictures of non Schwinn bikes, as well. Thanks to the knowledgeable people here I learned that my all original J C Higgins was built in 1947.

Jim.


----------

